# LNB Drift



## StandaVlna (May 17, 2006)

My ViP 622 on the screen System Info One shows Status:Check"Details" for LNB
(in red). In Details it shows LNB Drift Detected...
0x 0e, 0xa1,110(e-5.77)(o 0.00) 119(e-5.85)(o 0.00) 
I believe the Status should be "Good". Is there something wrong with my receiver? Please help!
Software version(still) L405 RBDD-N
Boot Strap version 1710RBDD


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

StandaVlna said:


> My ViP 622 on the screen System Info One shows Status:Check"Details" for LNB
> (in red). In Details it shows LNB Drift Detected...
> 0x 0e, 0xa1,110(e-5.77)(o 0.00) 119(e-5.85)(o 0.00)
> I believe the Status should be "Good". Is there something wrong with my receiver? Please help!
> ...


Probably is just was it says. Your LNB is beginning to fail (drift outside acceptable range) and needs to be replaced.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

StandaVlna said:


> My ViP 622 on the screen System Info One shows Status:Check"Details" for LNB
> (in red). In Details it shows LNB Drift Detected...
> 0x 0e, 0xa1,110(e-5.77)(o 0.00) 119(e-5.85)(o 0.00)
> I believe the Status should be "Good". Is there something wrong with my receiver? Please help!
> ...


Two of my LNBs were like -6 and -10, my 129 signal was really low. They came and replaced those two and the signals improved. Have them come and replace them. Although I think they may not until the numbers are a little higher.


----------



## StandaVlna (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for your answers. I also called Dish Tech. department and I was told that there is nothing wrong with the receriver that it works just fine.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

My LNB drift was >6 on both 110 and 119. I was losing channels and EPG was only 44 hours. There had been a Dish Official Tech Notice posted on one of the forums that said that LNB Drift >5 would allow for free replacement LNB. Tech I spoke to said that her sheet said >8 and refused to send me LNB. Instead, after a long conversation, she sent me a replacement receiver! Nothing changed. I paid my Dish installer to replace the DishProPlusTwin. No Drift with it and all was back to normal with DVR.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

StandaVlna said:


> Thank you for your answers. I also called Dish Tech. department and I was told that there is nothing wrong with the receriver that it works just fine.


Write to [email protected] and let them know about your issues.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

The LNB's will need to be replaced if the numbers on any one LNB are greater then 8. I was having the same issues and they came and replaced the LNB's but wouldn't until after the numbers were high enough. At first they were around 5 on each but less than a week later my 129 sat LNB was at -10.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now tell us how you did that ? Raised from -8 to -10 MHz.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

heck if I know  -I kept checking sys info and the numbers were getting higher and higher---all 3 LNB's were replaced (sats 110, 119 and 129). 129 was the worst at -10. the other 2 LNB's ended up at -6 for both. When I told the tech guy at Dish, he couldn't believe it.....


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I experienced drift on 129 back in the winter which eventually became >8. Dish tech replaced the LNB and it help the drift some but still had between 5 - 7. During none of this time did I have and degradation in signal strength.

About a month ago I check again and the drift had gone back up to between 8 -10 and figured sooner or later I was going to start having trouble. Dish tech came back out, installed new dish and LNBs and now all is well. No drift. So for me the problem may well have been in a defective dish and not necessarily the LNB. So if changing the LNB doesn't help (and I think it usually does) a new dish may solve the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And where is the logic ? 

Changing dish = new LNBF and a pan.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> And where is the logic ?
> 
> Changing dish = new LNBF and a pan.


Yeah you could probably hook an LNB up to a pie plate and get a signal. When they come out they also always replace my cable connectors at the dish and my switch, for some reason they always look scorched.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Recently, my DishPro Dual (for the 129 bird) began to produce screen nags about doing a switch check. The LNB drift was >6, but since that was not enough to meet Dish's 8 or greater drift for replacement (according to phone tech), I paid for a new LNB from my dealer and installed it. Not only did the Drift go away, but signals on 129 (on a wing 300 dish) jumped up. In NE TX, ESPN2/NFL (TP 30) went from 79 to 89. Equator (TP 23) from 70 to 80. A&E HD (TP 27) from 73-80. Varying cloud cover may have been a small factor in signal increases, but that was $29 well spent. As noted earlier, I also had to replace my DPPlusTwin due to drift and signal losses. It took a couple of days of clear Wx and several check switches/resets for the SysInfo screen to stop showing that 129 was having a problem. Now, both LNBs show GOOD. FYI: none of the 129 sigs were vy high when we first tried the Dish 1000 solution when I upgraded to ViP622. So, we put the 129 DP Dual LNB in an old Dish 300 and never looked back.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

jgurley said:


> I experienced drift on 129 back in the winter which eventually became >8. Dish tech replaced the LNB and it help the drift some but still had between 5 - 7. During none of this time did I have and degradation in signal strength.
> 
> About a month ago I check again and the drift had gone back up to between 8 -10 and figured sooner or later I was going to start having trouble. Dish tech came back out, installed new dish and LNBs and now all is well. No drift. So for me the problem may well have been in a defective dish and not necessarily the LNB. So if changing the LNB doesn't help (and I think it usually does) a new dish may solve the problem.


I went on a service call because ice fell off the roof and hit the dish. I realigned the dish and got the lnb drift message. Replaced the lnb and still got the message. Replaced the pan and the message went away.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Unbelievable. 

The 'drift' is a shift of frequency LOF in the LNBF, not a measure of the geometric issues.

I'm wondering who is insane ? Dish, who measure physical defects as a value of oscillator frequency variation, or ppl who really think of that.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

so ive had dish 4 about 5 months now

and obviously there are big problems in st louis with fox and nbc

and since ive had dish i dont think ive record 1 show on fox where there were NO dropouts

so, since this is an ongoing problem, 

and the chances of me have to call service guy again

wouldnt you think they would waive the service call fee!!???

havent really dealt with dish CS that much

but from listening here they charge that fee alot

what are everyone elses experiences with that fee


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What receiver do you have?

Is it OTA or satellite reception?

HD or SD?


----------

